# Nando's Piri Piri chip sprinkle - salt content when cutting for a comp?



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Evening,

Im currently 3 weeks into a strict cutting diet for the Lakes Classic Competition on the 8th May. Going well so far, lost just short of a stone and a half in this time, gone from 18 down to about 16 stone 8lb. Im considering adding some of the above, Nando's Piri Piri Chip Sprinkle onto my chicken breasts to make them a little less bland, just a very light sprinkle of it onto every breast. It has a salt content of 66%, now; will this affect fat loss atall, hinder my progress so far or slow my fat loss down?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well iv never cut for a comp but i can say i love that stuff and other chicken specific one they do i use em both every day and still loose weight just fine. I doubt a little bit will hurt. Alough as i said i dont know how it would be dif pre comp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

salt won't slow your fatloss but will make you retain water


----------

